# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Fijn als ik mijn medisch dosier thuis kan inzien

## Leontien

In het Ad binnenland staat dat je volgend jaar je eigen medisch dosier thuis kan inzien.

"Elke Nederlander krijgt een eigen inlogcode om op de computer zijn medisch dossier te kunnen inzien. Dat heeft minister Ab Klink (Volksgezondheid) gisteren gezegd."

"In de Tweede Kamer is alleen de SP heel kritisch om behalve medici en apothekers elke Nederlander de mogelijkheid te geven in te loggen. "Zo wordt het systeem zo lek als een mandje," vreest SP'er Gerkens. Het EPD moet begin volgend jaar werken."

*Hoe sta jij hier tegen over? Zou jij het prettig vinden als jij je eigen medisch dosier thuis kan bekijken? Of zie jij nog enkele haken en ogen aan dit plan?*

----------


## Agnes574

Hier in Belgie gaat dat ook ingevoerd worden heb ik laatst gehoord..ik vind dat,voorlopig toch,wel een goed idee...ik zou het erg fijn vinden mocht ik mijn dossier thuis kunnen inkijken!

----------


## Déylanna

Ik vind het een héél goed idee dat je zelf thuis je medisch dossier in kan kijken. Het komt namelijk ook voor dat er dingen in je dossier gezet worden, waar jezelf amper iets vanaf weet. Wil je je dossier inzien dan moet je dat aanvragen bij je behandelend arts. Uit ervaring weet ik dat het wel eens kan voorkomen dat een arts je verkeerd begrijpt en het dus uiteraard ook verkeerd in je dossier zet!!!!! Had ik deze fout niet opgemerkt, door geen inzage in mijn dossier te doen, dan had die fout er nu dus gewoon nog ingestaan. Als je nu zelf ten alle tijden in je medisch dossier kan komen, overzie je veel beter wat er in wordt geschreven door artsen, en kun je veel sneller een eventuele fout doorgeven. Dus wat mij betreft vind ik dit een hele goede beslissing om mensen op zo'n manier inzage in zijn of haar dossier te geven.

----------


## [email protected]

In woon ook in België en zou het ook fijn vinden, dat ik thuis mijn medisch dossier zal kunnen inkijken. Het gaat per slot van rekening over jezelf, dus ik vind het een recht het te mogen inkijken.
Ik vind het dus een hele goede beslissing.

----------


## [email protected]

Lijkt me niet meer dan logisch dat je eindelijk zelf toegang hebt tot je mediscche gegevens

----------


## DirkjeA

Op zich is het natuurlijk heel handig dat je thuis je medische dossier kunt inzien. Je kon het altijd al inzien of opvragen bij de huisarts. Maar nu kun je dat dus digitaal thuis inkijken en daar is helemaal niets mis mee, het gemak dient de mens.
Waar ik meer mee zit is dat het EPD (Elektronisch Patiënten Dossier) dus ter inzage is voor veel meer instanties en daar heb ik meer moeite mee. 
Maar dat is een ander topic denk ik.

----------


## debbie123

erg handig lijkt me. Dan ben je beter op de hoogte als je een gesprek met bijv je huisarst voert. Ik heb er eentje die veel niet verteld. Dus super als ik het zelf in kan zien. Maar net zoals dirkje heb ik er wel moeite mee dat er meer instanties daar bij zouden kunnen dan ik zelf zou willen. Het zou mooi zijn als ze daar beperkt mee omgaan.

----------


## hw.moes

Hallo
Ik vind dat een hele goede zaak moet voor al doorgaan.

Henk

----------


## BergmanT

> In het Ad binnenland staat dat je volgend jaar je eigen medisch dosier thuis kan inzien.
> 
> "Elke Nederlander krijgt een eigen inlogcode om op de computer zijn medisch dossier te kunnen inzien. Dat heeft minister Ab Klink (Volksgezondheid) gisteren gezegd."
> 
> "In de Tweede Kamer is alleen de SP heel kritisch om behalve medici en apothekers elke Nederlander de mogelijkheid te geven in te loggen. "Zo wordt het systeem zo lek als een mandje," vreest SP'er Gerkens. Het EPD moet begin volgend jaar werken."
> 
> *Hoe sta jij hier tegen over? Zou jij het prettig vinden als jij je eigen medisch dosier thuis kan bekijken? Of zie jij nog enkele haken en ogen aan dit plan?*


Zo lang het systeem nog zo lek als een mandje is en ze de veiligheid niet kunnen garanderen moeten ze het niet invoeren.Theo.B

----------


## marijke77

Het zou een goede zaak zijn maar er moet wel een goede beveiliging zijn, dus pas invoeren als het echt veilig is.

----------


## galmjanssen

Ik juich het toe dat dit, mits voldoende beveiligd, wordt ingevoerd, zodat ik zelf kan beoordelen of er wellicht onvolledigheden of onjuistheden in voorkomen. Het EPD zie ik ook als positief, maar dit moet dan zeer zeker optimaal beveiligd worden.

----------


## DirkjeA

Om nog even terug te komen op de veiligheid. Wanneer een verzekeraar in het EPD mag/kan kijken, en maakt daar oneigenlijk gebruik van, kunnen ze wel op de vingers worden getikt, maar het kwaad is dan geschied. Ik kan me allerlei situaties voorstellen waarbij je niet blij zult zijn als b.v. je tandarts kan zien of je, om maar eens iets te noemen, een geslachtsziekte hebt, of je door je partner mishandeld wordt, of je seksueel misbruikt bent als kind of allerlei andere precaire zaken waarover je met je huisarts hebt gesproken. Dus beperkte inzage voor de verschillende beroepsgroepen is een idee, alleen daarbij is het probleem medische missers weer niet gebaat. Moeilijke materie die eerst maar eens onderzocht moet worden voordat dit erdoor wordt geduwd.

----------


## christel1

Ik weet dit eigenlijk zo niet. Ik heb een medisch dossier bij de huisarts en een medisch dossier in het ziekenhuis waar ik altijd ga. Bij gelijk welke raadpleging, ligt dat medisch dossier steeds ter inzage bij de specialist waar ik bij moet zijn. De cardio dicteert waar ik bij ben het medische verslag dat hij naar mijn huisarts stuurt, zo kan ik alles horen wat hij te vertellen heeft en kan ik hem ook verbeteren als er iets niet juist is. Maar of ik het nu thuis zou willen inkijken, staan zoveel medische termen in waar ik toch geen jota van snap en waar ik toch mee naar de huisarts moet om raad te vragen. 
Greetz
christel1

----------


## marijke77

Een verzekeraar behoort niet in het medisch dossier te kijken, dit moet ten aller tijden verboden worden. Het dossier is bedoeld voor behandelaars maar niet voor de bedrijven die de verzekering van de ziektekosten regelen, te gek voor woorden, dadelijk wil de minister van volksgezondheid er ook nog inkijken of weet ik wie allemaal. Je moet ook per geval toestemming kunnen geven wie er wel en wie er niet mogen inzien.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik zou graag mijn medisch dossier in willen kijken vanaf huis.
Mijn huidige huisarts deed er de tweede keer dat ik bij hem kwam moeilijk over dat ik mijn dossier wou zien; bijna alles wat mijn oude huisarts had gedaan stond er niet in, alleen hondenbeet en hechting golfbal. Geen melding dat ik bij fysio of chiro ben geweest, niks over dat ik chronische rugpijn heb of iets. Gegevens kan ik niet meer opvragen bij chiro want die is er niet meer evenals mijn fysio en verzekering heeft die gegevens ook niet... 
Ik zou heel graag nu weer mijn dossier in willen kijken, mijn huisarts staat namelijk onder controle ivm medische fouten en hoop niet dat hij van alles in mijn dossier heeft gezet wat niet klopt!

Zou het fijn vinden als het dossier niet voor iedereen toegankelijk wordt en dat het goed beveiligd is!

----------

